# Sad circumstances, but a lovely wee dog.



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Yesterday I received a rather unexpected but very nice Christmas surprise. I inherited a dog called Lisa. On Christmas Eve my mum's fiancee's mum died. Was very sad and unexpected. I had never met her but really feel for my and her fiancee. So her wee dog, Lisa, was homeless. My mum and iain (her fiancee) couldn't keep her because my dog Bonnie (who stays with them) is too jealous to live with another dog so I was asked if I would take her. Of course I was happy to oblidge.

She's about 5-7 years old. A mongrel (bit of everything) but it looks like there might be a bit of german shepherd and/or some sort of terrier in her and she's really good. Very obedient with all the basis commands (sit, stay, come etc) and she's 100% housetrained. The only things we need to work on are her barking because she was used to living on a farm where there was nobody about much, and if there was then they might have been an intruder so she barked. Now she lives with me in a flat where people come in and out the building a lot and she always barks. Not her fault of course because she was previously trained that she should bark if there was somebody about. That and her weight. She's rather fat. Iain's mum had altzeimers (sp?) and used to feed her, then forget that she'd fed her and feed her again etc. And used to feed her a lot of chocolate biscuits so she's on a bit of a diet, and going on a lot of long walks to try and get the weight off. She's very eager to go walks though, so it shouldn't be that hard.

Photos to come later, just wanted to let you all know cause I'm really pleased with her.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

And we all thought that you were a bit soft in the head. Comes to find out it was just a soft heart, eh? It seems as though you've found a friend for life. She may stop the barking once she realizes that it is not needed and won't be tolerated. Let her know that it is bad behavior to bark and she will get the message. She sounds very smart.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep. She knows the word no, so when she barks and I say "no" then she stops, then starts again and stops when I say no and it goes on 2-3 times so she is beginning to realise that i don't want her to bark. It's just a bit confusing for her just now since it's always been a good thing for her to bark if there's anyone about and now all of a sudden it's a bad thing. But with me telling her no, and even just as she gets used to there being people about more often she will probably stop quite soon. When somebody comes in the door to my house, rather than just the door to the building, I don't stop her barking. She stops herself when she sees the person has my approval. I think it's a good thing that she barks at these times just in case anyone who isn't supposed to be here tries to get in.

As for the weight thing. I had a packet of crisps earlier and she was begging for some. Not harassing me type begging. just sitting at my feet looking intently at me hoping and praying for a crisp style begging. I felt terrible, LOL! but she's had her dinner earlier so she can't have anymore. I certainly don't mind her having a treat now and again but just now she's seriously overweight so has to cut down drastically. 

All in all she's settling in very well. She seems happy and she definitely likes me. All dogs so mind you. I have such a soft spot for them and they can tell when you like them. She also likes being allowed up on the couch which he never was before. 

And she snores...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww,well done you. 
look forward to pics.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the sad circumstances Julie, and all the best with her - I'm sure she'll love her new home. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sure you will give her a very loving home. She sounds sweet. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

She barks also because she is confused - everything is new to her. Time will pass and she will calm down. Also patient training will help. All the best to you!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She only barked the first day really so she must have gotten used to her new home. She's been doing really well since I've had her - been no trouble at all.

Well, here she is.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

She's lovely Julie., and she's got such a cute little face!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

kateyoup said:


> She's lovely Julie., and she's got such a cute little face!


Thanks Kate, I think so too, LOL! 

That chair that you see her on has become her favourite spot. When she tires herself out from playing with her toys or if she's been out a long walk she goes up there and snores away.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

aw shes such a cutie. sad story tho


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. 

Well she's been here about a week and a half now, and you'd think she'd been here all her life. Most definitely likes her new home.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

She's a good looking smart terrier. All the best to you!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> She's a good looking smart terrier. All the best to you!


Yep she' definitely got a lot of terrier in her. Goodness knows what else, LOL!

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Very nice dog indeed.

All the best with her!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. 

I think she is begnning to lose some weight now. With the combination of cutting down hoe much she eats, and giving her plenty of excercise, it seems to have done the trick. I still feel terrible if I eat anything in front of her though.  But I'm just too soft.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I still think she might be purebred terrier - there is a terrier just like her - classic look. I am just no expert in terriers. 

Whatever she is, the main thing is for her to be healthy and happy in her new home. She deserves it!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> I still think she might be purebred terrier - there is a terrier just like her - classic look. I am just no expert in terriers.
> 
> Whatever she is, the main thing is for her to be healthy and happy in her new home. She deserves it!


While you may be right, there's no such thing as just a "Terrier". Terrier is the name for a group of dogs. There are 7:

working (Husky, Doberman, great dane etc)
Pastoral (sheepdog types like border collie, GSD, bearded collie, australian cattle dog)
Terrier (scottish terrier, airdale terrier, bull terrier)
utility (poodle, schnauzer, japanese akita)
Gundog (labrador, setters, pointers)
hound (whippet, rodesian ridgeback, bloodhound)
Toy (yorkshire terrier, pug, chuhuahua, papillion)

In the terrier group there are loads of different breeds, not just one. She may well be a mix of different terriers which I guess makes her a pure terrier. What I meant when I said she was a mix of everything was that she wasn't purely one breed, there were different ones in her, regardless of what group they come from. Sorry for the confusion.

Sorry for throwing all the info at you as well, LOL. I spent a much too large portion of my childhood at dog shows with my mum. She showed Yorkshire Terriers and judges a variety of breeds. Hard not to pick some of the different breeds up as you go along.

And thanks for the well wishes. She certainly seems happy and healthy and wth any luck it will stay that way. The dog I had as a child, who lives with my mum, has been up for a few days and the 2 of them seem to get on very well. lisa likes to play a bit too much though, and bonnie gets a bit crabit with her but apart from that, they share a seat on the couch etc. It's ncie to see the pair of them together.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info!  

I'm also into dogs, but know very little about the terrier group. The Yorkshire is extremely popular here where I live. There are some Westies and Scotch terriers, Jack Russel's are 'in fashion', we even have one Kerry blue neighbour, but Airedales unfortunately have become extremely rare. They are wonderful dogs! 

By the way which group does the Dalmatian belong according to your classification? I know some classify it as a Utility dog. I can make my dog pull small amount of loads in winter when we have snow. last year she could still pull my daughter.

As to your lovely dog, I thought it might be purebred Australian terrier. But any terrier is 'pure' terrier - it's a personality!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

she is really gourgeous , and looks healthy too 
she looks to me like she could have a bit of cairn or norwich terrier in her because of the ears and the muzzle lol, but im not expert on certain breeds, just had dogs since young lol
Good luck


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm also into dogs, but know very little about the terrier group. The Yorkshire is extremely popular here where I live. There are some Westies and Scotch terriers, Jack Russel's are 'in fashion', we even have one Kerry blue neighbour, but Airedales unfortunately have become extremely rare. They are wonderful dogs!
> 
> ...


Dalmatins are part of the utility group. I'm pretty sure these groups are standard across the world, but perhaps not. I've heard of some people classing a yorkshire Terrier in the Terrier group rather than the Toy group though that happens in this country as well so it may just be that they are mistaken rather than the grouping actually being different. In Europe and America they are toy dogs.

She is much too large and long in the body/face to be an Australian Terrier, but I do see the resemblance. Initially she was got from the dog home as a puppy. Her mother had become pregnant unexpectedly and they didn't want the pups, so chances are high that there's nothing too exotic in her. Sadly it if often the case (though by all means not always) that many of the expensive pure-breds are not allowed to roam and become pregnant/get a dog pregnant whereas mongrels and cross breeds are. It's not very often you see a stray Poodle, or Stray Afghan Hound, whereas you see plenty stray mongrels roaming about.

It would be nice to know her heritage, from an interest point of view only, but hen it comes down to it I don't really care. As long as she's happy and healthy I couldn't care less who her parents are.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks again! 

The classification are different in different parts of the world, but the British seem to be logical. According to the Russian class. dals are supposed to be "Decorative dogs". They may be decorative alright, but I wouldn't classify dogs like that. To me they may all be decorative (mongrels including) if well cared of and exercised. 

I was not aware of the fact that Yorkshire do not belong to the terrier group. They are ultimate terriers! But of course, they are delicate and - 'decorative' , hence the logical placement into the toy group. 

I cannot seem to understand the difference between the Work and the Utility group. :? It could be that Work dogs were designed for some particular kind of work...

And I completely agree - the main thing for any dog is to be healthy and to have a reasonable, understanding owner to make it also happy


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's another few of her:


Lisa and Bonnie posing for the camera:











Lisa asleep on the back of my couch:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> The classification are different in different parts of the world, but the British seem to be logical. According to the Russian class. dals are supposed to be "Decorative dogs". They may be decorative alright, but I wouldn't classify dogs like that. To me they may all be decorative (mongrels including) if well cared of and exercised.
> 
> ...


No problem. 

Here is the kennel club's definition of the Working and utility group.

Working: Over the centuries these dogs were selectively bred to become guards and search and rescue dogs. Arguably, the working group consists of some of the most heroic canines in the world, aiding humans in many walks of like, including the Boxer, Great Dane and St Bernard. This group consists of the real specialists in their field who excel in their line of work.

Utility: This group consists of miscellaneous breeds of dog mainly of a non-sporting origin, including the Bulldog, Dalmatian, Japanese Akita and Poodle.

The name "Utility" basically means fitness for a purpose and this group consists of an extremely mixed and varied bunch, most breeds having been selectively bred to perform a specific function not included in the sporting and working categories. Some of the breeds listed in the group are the oldest documented breeds of dog in the world.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, it helped perfectly. That's what I have suspected. 

The utility is a group for odds and ends in the dogs' world. The Dalmatian used to have different professions in the past, but excelled only later - in running with carriages. As to the bulldog - it used to be a sporting dog, and used to look as one, but it has been out of job and its appearance has changed, but the poodle is a very ancient breed. It could be a hunting dog at the beginning.

The pictures are lovely! I see Lisa is friendly with Bonnie.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Lovely pictures Julie.. they're both so cute!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

they are so sweet,i really like the sofa shot,
how cute is that.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta said:


> Thanks, it helped perfectly. That's what I have suspected.
> 
> The utility is a group for odds and ends in the dogs' world. The Dalmatian used to have different professions in the past, but excelled only later - in running with carriages. As to the bulldog - it used to be a sporting dog, and used to look as one, but it has been out of job and its appearance has changed, but the poodle is a very ancient breed. It could be a hunting dog at the beginning.
> 
> The pictures are lovely! I see Lisa is friendly with Bonnie.


Yep, poodles were originally bred in Germany, not France which many suspect, and thir "pom poms" were to keep vital organs and joints warm because they were bred originally as hunting dogs: for retrieving ducks etc from the water after the hunter had shot them and thier pom poms kept certain parts warm like I said, without weighing the dog down, or leaving it completely dripping wet when it came out.

the dalmation and bulldog used to have roles as well, like you say, but it seems that the working/hound/gundig groups only include dogs that are still ued as such. I persoally find it very sad how the bulldog has evolved. so many helth issues are now associated with the breed because of their weight, short snout etc. I guess they are the canine equivalent of the baloon molly perhaps?

Kate, Willow, thanks very much for the kind comments. It's lovely to hear that I'm not the only one who thinks they're the sweetest things out, LOL!


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

That's true about the bulldog! And very interesting about the poodle! That is one of the oldest hunting dogs in Europe! 

My friend has a great dane. Their dimension have also been manipulated with, hence the health issues, but not that bad. The bulldog could also be equivalent to a fancy goldfish. But they are also good people, no matter what. I knew a bulldog who was a champion in agility! 

We have just come back from a forest walk with our great dane friend, and the dogs are happy. I can't take my aquarium friends for a walk! :lol: 
One of the reasons for toy group popularity is the fact that they can be taken anywhere. People even take them to the shops inside to which I absolutely have no objections. However, some would make certain remarks about it. Is it allowed to take dogs to the beach/coastline where you live?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The only dogs allowd in shops are guide dogs but I think they're allowed on beaches, I'm not sure. In Spain dogs weren't allowed on any of the beaches, but there were so many tourists there it's no wonder. Unfortunately people can't always be trusted to pick up after their dogs.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i know it's not the same.........
i had a water dragon(lizard) a few years back,and she
loved to sit on the back of the sofa,and look out of the window.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

willow said:


> i know it's not the same.........
> i had a water dragon(lizard) a few years back,and she
> loved to sit on the back of the sofa,and look out of the window.


Aww, that's cute. You don't have any photos of her do you? I love lizards, especially at the moment since I have fallen head over heels in love with Kate's Charlie. 

Hope you don't mind me asking, but what happeed to her? (I assume her, sorry if it's a she).


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i do have some pictures of her somewhere,i will have a look tomorrow,
she was a water dragon,i had her from a baby,she was only
3inches long,she would sit on my shoulder and walk with me
around the house,she took regular baths up in the bathroom,
it wuold help her at shedding time,she went to live with a male
that my sister had,they were inseperable,and even mated,
nothing came of the eggs infortunatly,she sadly died she had a tumour
and it got the best of her,and the male died a few months later,
he seemed to miss her terribly,he stopped eating,and
his whole personality changed,it seemed he pined away.
What stops you from getting a Leo ?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww that's so sad. I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Currently money and space stops me from getting one. but my mum has asked what i would like as a graduation present (June) and although she has jewlerry or something in mind, I have something quite different in mind - hehe! I also don't know enough about them at the moment, and now, in my last semester of uni I don't have the time to research, but I do plan to get one soon. 

Dont tell Lupin though, cause initially I was gonna get a large tank on graduation, and now it's a leo. :?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well here are two pics,the first one is my dragon,
i think she liked this old sofa because it used to get warm 
from the heat of the radiator behind,she was around 13inches
the second picture is of my sisters dragon.
















still get a large tank,just make it a vivarium,for a couple of Leos.
and i won't tell,i promise.


----------

